# Best way to get a few small contracts



## dms1709 (Dec 21, 2009)

I am considering purchasing Disney and would like opinions as to the best way to get a few small contracts.  Would you get them all at the same resort, different months?  Get the at different resorts with different months?  At the present we would like to stay at the more child friendly resorts, but there are times when the quieter resorts would be what we would request.  Thanks

Donna


----------



## littlestar (Dec 21, 2009)

Remember that you'll have separate closing costs for each resale contract you buy. We bought 100 resale points at SSR last spring and our closing costs ran around $400 with the Timeshare Store (sponsor of the Dis boards). Once you buy a contract (any amount) you could add on through Disney for any size contract starting at 25 points. Disney pays closing once you're a member - but the savings with resale would probably be better (especially if you buy SSR). 

To keep things simple, I'd keep the same use year for your points. That way you can keep them under the same member number and you're banking windows are easier to keep track of. We have an August use year. This works pretty well for us since our DVC points are used in either September or January for the most part. That use year gives me plenty of time to bank points if we have to cancel for some reason. We have all of our points at SSR now. So that gives me an 11 month booking window at SSR and 7 month booking for the other DVC resorts. I like having all of mine at SSR in case I want the 11 month booking window for a treehouse villa. My parents have 85 Beach Club points - whenever the family wants to use the 11 month booking window at Beach Club for a larger unit, mom banks and borrows the Beach Club points.

Remember too that the older DVC resorts expire in 2042. AKV, BLT, Grand Californian, SSR have longer ending dates. Some OKW contracts are extended with a longer ending date, too.

Here's some major resell companies that have a good reputation and lots of inventory:

http://www.resalesdvc.com/Saratoga_Springs/page_2003427.html
http://www.dvcbyresale.com/
http://www.dvc-resales.com/

I think Seth Nock sells DVC resale, too, but I don't know what Seth's website is. 

Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## blondietink (Jan 3, 2010)

I would also stick with the same use year.  Otherwise, it can get pretty confusing.  Our use year is in September (175 pts) and any add-ons we get would be the same use year.  I even think I would buy at the same resort, maybe 75 points at a time.  We have been oweners since 2004 and have never stayed at our home resort.  We have always been able to switch to a more desireable location , even as little as 6 weeks out.  Good luck!


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 6, 2010)

Another poster here who would stick with the same user year.  I would personally also stick with the same resort if was purchasing less than 75-100 points.  Of course, you know then by banking and borrowing you could have up to three years worth of points.

Good luck deciding and have fun planning  Keep us posted!


----------



## icydog (Jan 9, 2010)

I wouldn't consider buying many small resale contracts. I think you will find that having so many small contracts becomes a pain in the you know what. 

If you buy from Disney your first contract will have to be 150 points but subsequent contracts can be as little as 25 points. All your Disney contracts will be under one umbrella contract and banking and borrowing will become seamless. Also you can use points from one resort to add to the other at 7 months. I do it all the time. 

I have one contract I bought for Vero Beach resale. The price was right, it came loaded with three years worth of points but it is difficult to use. I cannot move points around between my two umbrella contracts, except for once per year, therefore I wind up using all the points at once. and more than one time, I got stuck with 5 or 10 pts I could not use. 

My advice to you is this
1. buy a large resale contract- one you will enjoy throughout the years
or 
2. buy 150 points at any of the DVC resorts on sale from Disney directly now and then add small contracts at any of the other resorts you choose. 

Points are points at 7 months but it is increasingly difficult to get what you want at 7 months. Beach Club is the hardest resort to get into at 7 months,, followed by the Bay Lake Towers (they may be harder than Beach Club Villas now) followed by the Boardwalk, the Villas at Wilderness Lodge, Animal Kingdom Kidani Village, Animal Kingdom Jumbo House, Old Key West and finally Saratoga Springs.


----------

